# 1964 Impala Trunk build



## C-Bass

I'm finally getting around to starting my trunk build. Pictures will be coming as progress is made.

The trunk is currently home to a 2 pump 6 battery setup. Batts on the sides, pumps across the bumper.

The equipment going in will be:

1 - Eclipse CD3434 Head Unit
1 - Fi 15" SSD sub.
1 - DEI D2400 for the subwoofer 
1 - DEI A1004 for the highs.
2 - Soundstream SPL 55 (5.25" coax) for real fill
2 - CDT 6.5" 2 way components for front stage
1 - DEI Digital Capacitor (got it cheap)
1 - DEI Digital fused distribution block

All interconnects are Knukonceptz

20' 4 channel twisted pair RCA
20' 2 channel twisted pair RCA
0 gauge power from the battery to the distribution block
4 gauge from the distribution block to the amps
0 gauge fuse holder
250 amp blade fuse
Battery terminals
Ring terminals

Trunk and doors are lined with Fatmat


----------



## C-Bass

Laying down the Fatmat.

Boring work, but it's worth it.

For those wondering, in most places the Fatmat is 3 layers "deep". There is almost 100 sq ft in the trunk.

Pretty easy stuff to work with. I had it come off on the inside fenders in a couple spots, but there was already the factory undercoating on there and it doesn't leave a smooth surface.

Whatever didn't stick, I applied contact cement on both sides and re-glued.























































The brown you see is the residue from the first time I applied the stuff. I had to remove some of it to reapply.




























I will put down a bit more Fatmat on the rear deck before the trim piece goes down and yes I know the holes in the rear deck for the speakers look like shit. That was a super rush job with no tools a while back. It will be getting cleaned up.


----------



## C-Bass

I'll start my wood part of the project on the rear deck. Everyone and their sister bought circular saws for hurricane Dean and there are 0 available in town, so some of the cuts might get a bit funky here and there.

Anything that you see less than perfect makes no difference in the end product. All the imperfections will be hidden by upholstery or fibreglass.

For the sub box I will negotiate with a guy down the street to use his table saw. A couple of cold caguamas should do the trick.

The old rear deck was just a piece of wood as a temporary measure. The original cardboard deck lid was.....well carboard. Not much to work with there, and it looked like shit.

I kicked a couple ideas around as far as design and I decided to use a single piece of wood as opposed to a bottom layer and then a beauty panel to cover it.

I'm using 3/4" MDF (because I have the wood already) and making sunk in speaker covers.

Old temporary deck lid










This is the new piece rough cut and being fitted



















From the old piece I cut out what will be my speaker grill "rings"



















The basic idea is, remove the wood around the speaker so that it is countersunk like this (using the old piece as an example)










Then my speaker grill rings can fit into the counter sunk part and be flush with the rest of the wood




















I'm will be off to the store in a bit here trying to hunt down a router bit I can use...we'll see how far I get.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'll be watching this.


----------



## astro64a409

x2


----------



## Brahma Brian

I have a small suggestion...

The OG speaker location in the center of the package shelf, I would enlarge that a bit and make a hole above it in your MDF and do a grill cloth cover to match the two rear speakers...

You will gain a TON of sub output inside the car...


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Sep 6 2007, 04:51 PM~8732501
> *I have a small suggestion...
> 
> The OG speaker location in the center of the package shelf, I would enlarge that a bit and make a hole above it in your MDF and do a grill cloth cover to match the two rear speakers...
> 
> You will gain a TON of sub output inside the car...
> *


I was eyeballing that.

My first thought was to have the port of the sub enclosure come through there, but with the design I have planned that won't be possible.

I'm not too crazy about the way it would look to be honest. I'm still not 100% sure that it won't get done though.

I don't have that piece of wood between the trunk and the seat, and the seats are still the OG "sponge" which lets sound through real easy. I think it should be ok without it.

I just got my router bits....so I'll think this over the next few minutes and make a decision.

Thanks for the input B


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Sep 6 2007, 07:29 PM~8732799
> *I was eyeballing that.
> 
> My first thought was to have the port of the sub enclosure come through there, but with the design I have planned that won't be possible.
> 
> I'm not too crazy about the way it would look to be honest.  I'm still not 100% sure that it won't get done though.
> 
> I don't have that piece of wood between the trunk and the seat, and the seats are still the OG "sponge" which lets sound through real easy.  I think it should be ok without it.
> 
> I just got my router bits....so I'll think this over the next few minutes and make a decision.
> 
> Thanks for the input B
> *


I've been in this game a LONG time, I wouldn't suggest anything that I don't 100% think is worth doing...

You could make it look really nice back there, you could even make a bow-tie frame to go there larger than the actual hole and stretch the grill cloth around it...

Somewhere on here, there are several pictures of upholstered rear package trays in Impalas, if I can find it, I think I could change your mind...

Edit:

I actually found it, the second page is my favorite in a 62 with red interior...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=349553


----------



## C-Bass

I don't doubt you at all homie

I was looking at those package trays for my ideas....I don't like the way the red sits on top of the black speaker grill. That's why I was going to make mine flush.

Actually I was thinking of doing the bowtie thing if I did make the hole....looks like we've got the same idea more or less


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Sep 6 2007, 08:25 PM~8733168
> *I don't doubt you at all homie
> 
> I was looking at those package trays for my ideas....I don't like the way the red sits on top of the black speaker grill.  That's why I was going to make mine flush.
> 
> Actually I was thinking of doing the bowtie thing if I did make the hole....looks like we've got the same idea more or less
> *


Yup, a flush bowtie would be really pimp and totally functional...


----------



## C-Bass

more bowtie???

I don't want to make it too big, and since there isn't a port there I don't think the small area that is left covered would make a difference. I could be wrong though....


----------



## Brahma Brian

The least amount I would have would be the whole speaker opening there, so just about double what you have there, if it's too small it's subject to make weird noises...


----------



## C-Bass

let me supersize this thing


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

this is gonna be good i need some ideas for my setup


----------



## C-Bass

my lesson for the day....Listen to Brian and stop being lazy cause the end result might be pretty cool.

some pics to look at for everyone while I take a break

Supersized bowtie


















































































so far so good


----------



## C-Bass

some more progress...

I didn't like the way my other speaker grill candidates turned out so I started from scratch.

Using a mouse pad for a template. I stacked 2 layers deep of plywood and screwed them together so the cut will be the same for both pieces.











After the "rings" have been cut out I'm seeing what it would look like










Once I decided the placement I traced the outline on the package tray










Hit it with the router and test fit










This is what we ended up with


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Sep 7 2007, 02:43 PM~8739300
> *my lesson for the day....Listen to Brian and stop being lazy cause the end result might be pretty cool.*


  I wouldn't steer you wrong, I don't waste my time like that...

What you are doing will be functional as well as look good...


----------



## C-Bass

Man it's just been so long since I've had a usable car let alone with music that I get antsy every once in a while.

My to do list never seems to get any smaller....just wanted to see something finished so I was slacking....shame shame


----------



## C-Bass

Minor progress

I would have already wrapped this thing, but I had the vinyl in storage for a while and it's got some nasty crease marks that need to be taken care of.

In the meantime, you can get a good idea what the end product will look like

Let me know what you think...


----------



## silver64

looks sweet homie keep it up


----------



## impala_631

koo


----------



## CalidreamN

:thumbsup: Im really feelin that. Keep us posted bro.


----------



## C-Bass

thanks, got some minor updates while I wait for the dude down the street to cut the rest of my wood.


----------



## C-Bass

The box design will basically be two parts. One box in the spare tire area under the package tray. The other box will be the bottom trunk part joined to the package tray box. This way will be much easier to calculate the volume as well as simplifying the building process.

You'll notice that the top box has feet on the under side. I provided 1.5" of room for the hydraulic hoses and the misc metal pieces that would hold the spare tire down.

The top of this package tray box will have a sliding amp rack also (at least that's the plan).

Here's some boring pictures while I wait for woody woodchuck to get his ass in gear and cut the rest of the shit for me.



















sealing it up with caulking


----------



## C-Bass

Got my wood cut finally. (It was a holiday here over the weekend)










Assembling the lower part of the box










I think everyone can figure out where the rounded part goes




























A trick I learned many moons ago from some of the instructors in my Mobile Dynamics class. Not that we did any fiberglassing, but they were talking about it. There was a rumor back then that someone at one of the other schools built a whole box out of cardboard and resin. 




























Some resin on the cardboard










Couple layers of glass











hopefully I'll have some more pics of progress later on


----------



## C-Bass

update....

fuckin resin isn't hardening properly. My guess is the catalyst went bad. I had it around for a while and it wasn't air tight.

I'll have to go experiment some...


----------



## C-Bass

Finally got the vinyl and was able to finish most minor details on the package tray. 

The white of the material I used for my speaker grill is a little "too white" for my liking. I'll see if I can't match it up a bit better at the fabric store. It will also be getting another layer of material since it turned out a bit see through-ish




























I still haven't fastened it down yet, but I doubt it will look any different when I do. So here's what it looks like installed


----------



## illywillie

lookin good :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## C-Bass

Some more progress...

Bottom and top boxes joined together










The underside sealed up










Some more sealing of any potential air leaks




























Support for the speaker ring










I was running REAL tight on space, so I had to reposition the speaker ring to give me the most clearance for proper cooling (thanks again to Brahma Brian)



















My original idea in my head has changed considerably for several reasons...so I decided to put up a couple triangle walls/supports instead of just having that area only fiberglass.



















Some side support for the sub


----------



## illywillie

damn bro! how you gonna get that back part in all in one peice? but that bitch is still lookin good


----------



## C-Bass

according to my calculations, if I remove my pumps it should slide right back in there...I hope :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Sep 27 2007, 02:52 PM~8882455
> *according to my calculations, if I remove my pumps it should slide right back in there...I hope  :biggrin:
> *


sweet set-up bro.. :biggrin: got anymore updates


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Sep 30 2007, 08:10 AM~8899615
> *sweet set-up bro.. :biggrin:  got anymore updates
> *



Will hopefully be finishing up glassing the box this week. The amp rack and shit will still take a while since I'm waiting on my last amp to get measurements etc,. A buddy is bringing that down at the end of October :uh: 

I'm trying to get the right size of port, but it's not my forte, so it's delaying my progress slightly.


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by illywillie_@Sep 27 2007, 01:41 PM~8882011
> *damn bro! how you gonna get that back part in all in one peice? but that bitch is still lookin good
> *



Ever since you mentioned it I couldn't get it out of my head. I was pretty confident in my calculations, but I have been known to fuck up pretty good once in a while

so I had to check before I started the glassing



















I knew it would fit


----------



## lowrid3r

nice, keep the updates coming :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Oct 1 2007, 07:38 PM~8911151
> *Ever since you mentioned it I couldn't get it out of my head.  I was pretty confident in my calculations, but I have been known to fuck up pretty good once in a while
> 
> so I had to check before I started the glassing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it would fit
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM that looks alsome man :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tonofspokes

nice


----------



## varybarry

Nice job man. I can't wait to see the finished product. You got some talent.


----------



## Fine59Bel

lookin nice bro. u mite wanna put sum like braces on that part that goes under the deck tray. i had a box under there in my 59, and since the piece was so wide it flexed alot. cept i had my sub mounted on it so u mite not hav that problem. jus my two cents. keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## C-Bass

the piece under the tray feels real solid to me...might go stand on it tomorrow and see if it flexes any


----------



## impala_631

lookin really good, i cant wait to see the finished product :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-Bass

I have solved my delay issues...fuck the port, we're going with a sealed box.

I think it will turn out better looking sealed, wasn't too crazy about the giant port area required for a vented box or the lack of symmetry if using a single port

There should be a lot of progress made in the next couple days

stay tuned...


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Oct 4 2007, 01:12 AM~8928608
> *I have solved my delay issues...fuck the port, we're going with a sealed box.
> 
> I think it will turn out better looking sealed, wasn't too crazy about the giant port area required for a vented box or the lack of symmetry if using a single port
> 
> There should be a lot of progress made in the next couple days
> 
> stay tuned...
> *


It will sound fine back in the trunk, but you aren't going to be happy with the output at all...


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Oct 4 2007, 01:12 AM~8928608
> *I have solved my delay issues...fuck the port, we're going with a sealed box.
> 
> I think it will turn out better looking sealed, wasn't too crazy about the giant port area required for a vented box or the lack of symmetry if using a single port
> 
> There should be a lot of progress made in the next couple days
> 
> stay tuned...
> *


it should be ok


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 4 2007, 05:21 AM~8929709
> *It will sound fine back in the trunk, but you aren't going to be happy with the output at all...
> *


I guess it all depends what you're used to. You don't realize how slow your computer is until you use a faster one syndrome. 

I have nothing to compare it to so I guess I'll let you know soon enough


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Great build topic. I especially like the rear deck and all the pics showing how you did it.


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 4 2007, 09:33 AM~8930194
> *Great build topic.  I especially like the rear deck and all the pics showing how you did it.
> *



Thanks, I'm real happy with the way it turned out.

Gotta give credit to Brahma Brian for his input on the bowtie "port"


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Oct 4 2007, 12:42 PM~8930429
> *Thanks, I'm real happy with the way it turned out.
> 
> Gotta give credit to Brahma Brian for his input on the bowtie "port"
> *


Which is going to be VERY important now that you have decided to run that sub sealed...


----------



## C-Bass

I'll be laying down the glass as quick as it will dry, so hopefully we'll get a lot of progress done today.

Laying out the fleece



















The lower part of the speaker ring hangs over a tad, so we'll have to glass that in too











Finally got to use my air stapler :biggrin:


----------



## C-Bass

I used 32 oz of resin to get the fleece to soak completely through





































Waiting for it to dry so I can trim and start laying down the glass


----------



## silver64

gangsta


----------



## C-Bass

Nothing too exciting but updates none the less

This is the first layer of fiberglass laid down.



















I started mixing batches of 32 oz of resin, that was a little bit too much for the amount of fiber I'm laying down per layer. So now I'm mixing 24 oz at a time. Better to mix some more if I need.

For anyone interested I'm using 10 drops of MEKP per oz of resin. 160 drops works out to just a bit shy of a cap full of something like a soda bottle.

Second layer


----------



## Sporty

what resin are you using?

keep us posted bro... lookin like your havin fun


----------



## C-Bass

as far as name brand goes I have no idea. I use the generic shit that comes out of a drum at the local paint store.

But it's polyester resin.


----------



## C-Bass

This is as good a description of the resin as I can give you :biggrin: 











For anyone that's interested...

This is what I'm using for fiberglass. They sell it here by the kilo. $6 US a kilo approx and it's about 6 ft x 4 ft in size.










I finally found a use for those CD/DVD Spindles I had lying around. Measured out 16 oz and 32 oz and off we go. Using a 4" wide brush



















I use those dish washing gloves instead of going through 50 pairs of the disposable latex ones


----------



## C-Bass

I forgot to take some pictures of this last night, so here it is now.

Glassed in the corners of the box, the speaker supports, and laid down a layer on the floor of the box.










Another layer...this would be #4???










My goal was to basically lay down as much glass to make it level with the lip you see in the earlier pictures.

I think we're progressing nicely


----------



## silver64

are u enjoyin glassin?


----------



## impala_631

that look like alot of glass


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 6 2007, 07:36 AM~8942785
> *that look like alot of glass
> *


I stopped taking pictures of each layer of glass I am laying down since it's hard to tell any difference between the layers at this stage, but I've got way more glass on there than the last pic :biggrin: 

I am almost at my goal....I guess by the time it's done it should have about 12 to 14 layers.

Will be posting more interesting pictures after I get done laying down all the mat.

Then it's the beauty panels for the batts I'm moving on to. Those don't need to be that thick...maybe 3 layers deep I figure

stay tuned...


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Oct 5 2007, 02:02 PM~8939073
> *are u enjoyin glassin?
> *


Damn right I enjoy it. I do this shit for fun, so if I didn't enjoy it I'd immediately stop...specially since I do it for free  

Plus it's nice to see the progress made and by the end of it all it should be a pretty bad decent setup.

Unfortunately it's nowhere near my original vision, but we'll work on that later. I had to guesstimate a lot of things for this project since I didn't have most of the equipment here when I started my planning.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

A LITTLE TIP FOR YOU WHEN IT STARTS TO GET HARD KEEP A CAN OF THINER NEXT TO YOU DROP IN YOUR PAINT BRUSH.. YOU CAN GET ABOUT 4 TO 6 USES OUT OF IT..I DID THIS AND SAVED A FEW BUCKS..


----------



## C-Bass

weekend is over, time to get back to work

We're up to 9 layers if my count is correct. Time to trim the edges and clean it up a bit.





































Looking better


----------



## C-Bass

Next step will be to lay down a couple more layers to smooth things over a bit.

I'm also going to hit the inside seams with a layer or two to make sure it's rock solid.


----------



## C-Bass

I got an idea in my head and decided to test it out...




























I painted on a generous layer of resin, applied the fatmat, more resin and a layer of fiberglass.

I figure there is enough layers of glass for strength, the 2/3 layers I was going to put down was more to build up the height as opposed to using more body filler. The added bonus of doing it this way is the increased strength...but since it's not crucial (having plenty of glass down already) I'll sandwich a layer of fatmat and see what happens.

Here's after another layer of glass


----------



## Sporty

fatmat??? 

i get what your logics were but it was unnecessary (and wasted).

9 layers should be good homie.


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 8 2007, 05:44 PM~8954607
> *fatmat???
> 
> i get what your logics were but it was unnecessary (and wasted).
> 
> 9 layers should be good homie.
> *


I hear ya, but what is considered unnecessary by some might be an extra step for others. After I laid down the fatmat I noticed it did change the hollow sound from the fiberglass to a little deeper "thunk"

Besides, it's was only like $5 worth of fatmat


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Oct 8 2007, 08:26 PM~8955182
> *I hear ya, but what is considered unnecessary by some might be an extra step for others.  After I laid down the fatmat I noticed it did change the hollow sound from the fiberglass to a little deeper "thunk"
> 
> Besides, it's was only like $5 worth of fatmat
> *


was it the fatmat, or the extra couple layers of glass/mat that did that?

fatmat goes to metal... but its on there now so no reason to talk about it...


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 8 2007, 08:58 PM~8956006
> *was it the fatmat, or the extra couple layers of glass/mat that did that?
> 
> fatmat goes to metal... but its on there now so no reason to talk about it...
> *


Obviously both did it, but at least in my ears the fatmat combined with the extra 2 layers sounded more "solid" than just 2 layers would have.

I agree with you that it's probably an unnecessary step, but it sure won't hurt anything and it's not a big money experiment.

I've seen people line the inside of boxes with sound deadening before, just never sandwiched in between fiberglass.

Also from what I've been taught, metal isn't the only thing out there with a resonant frequency....so you can use deadening on a variety of items, specially thin flat metal


----------



## C-Bass

Laid down some kitty hair and rough sanded with 36 grit.

Next up will be some body filler to further smooth things out some more.


----------



## Sporty

good luck with this enclosure.... you gotta catch those runs... all that does is make more work for you... and if you hit it with a 36g, then go ahead with a 60, 80, and take a run at it with something like RAGE gold...depending on the finish you want, you can step up through to 400, or call it a day on 220 (i go for textured paint so 220 is good for me)...

if this is your first glass job then your doin okay...


----------



## C-Bass

if you're talking about the runs on the wood part those aren't an issue. They won't be seen.

We don't have anything like rage gold around here, so it's "regular" body filler. I use something made by Sherwin Williams.


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Oct 9 2007, 10:36 PM~8965051
> *if you're talking about the runs on the wood part those aren't an issue.  They won't be seen.
> 
> We don't have anything like rage gold around here, so it's "regular" body filler.  I use something made by Sherwin Williams.
> *



i order everything offline... all the way from mixing cups to chip brushes to rage, cabosil, etc, etc.... 

your product is only good as what you use and your tools... 9 layers of what i use and that shit woulda been an inch thick, rock solid


----------



## C-Bass

The stuff I use is fine, just more work sanding.

Besides, it's a speaker box not a 100 point show car.


----------



## C-Bass

body filler...



















I like to sand my first rough coat while it's still "mushy". Removes the material faster.



















Another thinner coat


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

MAN YOU GOT ALOT WORK TO MAKE THAT SMOOTH.. I THINK YOUR FIRST MASTAKE WAS YOU CLOTH WAS NOT TIGHT ENOUGH..YOU MADE ALOT WORK FOR YOUESELF ..


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

NOT TIGHT ENOUGH


















[/quote]


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

AND NEVER STAPLE TO THE FACE PULL VERY TIGHT AND STAPLE TO THE BACK...AND AROUND THE SPEAKER JUST IN THE INSIDE NOT ON THE OUT SIDE OF THE RING.. IT WOULD OF BEEN EASY FOR SANDING LESS WORK...DONT TAKE THIS AS DOGGING OUT YOUR WORK IT LOOKS GOOD ..JUST THROWING OUT SOME TIPS FOR THE FUTER OR OTHER PEOPLE READING THIS.. GOOD LUCK..CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISH PRODUCT


----------



## C-Bass

Thanks for your "tips" but actually I did everything for a reason. I've done this a few times before, and the reason I did things the way you see is because of the failures and shortcomings of the other ways I laid the glass.

In short, stapling the fleece to the back or sides gives you a weak point where the glass sits on top of the MDF. This is why I stapled to the inside of the box, so you get the resin on the side as well as the top.

I've had issues glassing the way you described. For kick panels I doubt it would matter, but if you have any weight or pressure it won't hold. At least not up to my standards.

The fleece in those pics is VERY tight. It was stretched and stapled to the top of the sides, then it was pushed down as far as it would give to staple to the sides giving it even more tension.


----------



## silver64

lookin good homie nice work.

i can see uve had alot of 'tips' already but i just wanna say, try to get your filler in and smooth as possible it makes it alot easier to sand out.

and u should wait till its hardened completely, dont try to sand away the filler too much because ull never get it even and it will take alot longer if u keep sanding it all off!

cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## C-Bass

still rough sanded, but the level is right.










Sanded with 100 grit except for a couple areas










A couple touch up spots



















To get the level I wanted I would rough sand the fresh body filler almost level to the fiberglass with 36 grit, then I would sand with 100 to the level I want (also to get things smoother) and feel for dips or high spots.










Filling in where the speaker will sit










This is pretty much the finished product cleaned up from the dust. At this stage of sanding it feels like running your hand over laminate.










Here's what it looks like with some vinyl and a stunt double










To be completely honest...it's definitely not one of my better vinyl jobs, but it will definitely work for now.

Also, the staples won't be seen at all since there will be a beauty panel that sits in front of the box slightly higher than the top row of staples.

I was thinking of painting it, but for me personally, I like the look of vinyl better in these cars. Having a trunk all super fancy fiberglass looks "too new" for the car.

Next up are the side panels/beauty panels for the batteries...


----------



## silver64

that looks real nice! didnt realise u were vinyling it , awesome


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Oct 12 2007, 02:36 PM~8987087
> *that looks real nice!  didnt realise u were vinyling it , awesome
> *


Thanks,

I was going back and forth between paint and the vinyl and finally made up my mind a couple days ago.

I went with the vinyl mainly for two reasons: 

1) I prefer the look of vinyl in cars of this era
2) $$$$$. I already had the vinyl. I lost my job 4 months ago so my cash flow is all but gone. I've been putting whatever money I have left into finishing my project. (the car needed some work too)


----------



## ROBERTO G

wut was the point on doing it fiberglass if you were going to put vinyl


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 13 2007, 07:42 PM~8993813
> *wut was the point on doing it fiberglass if you were going to put vinyl
> *


x2


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

i heard people do it cause it makes the vinyl look nice and straight


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 13 2007, 04:42 PM~8993813
> *wut was the point on doing it fiberglass if you were going to put vinyl
> *



to get the shape , obviously.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Oct 14 2007, 05:03 AM~8996217
> *to get the shape , obviously.
> *


you could of just got a piece of mdf,it still was going to look the same, oviously


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 14 2007, 11:20 AM~8996926
> *you could of just got a piece of mdf,it still was going to look the same, oviously
> *


wtf??

so your saying the only reason to go fiberglass is if you want the painted shiny look??? since when couldnt you do that with MDF?


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 14 2007, 11:24 AM~8997472
> *wtf??
> 
> so your saying the only reason to go fiberglass is if you want the painted shiny look??? since when couldnt you do that with MDF?
> *


its harder with mdf seeing as it soaks up paint pretty well


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 13 2007, 04:42 PM~8993813
> *wut was the point on doing it fiberglass if you were going to put vinyl
> *


I THINK HE WATCHES UNIQUE WIPS TO MUCH AND THIKS ITS EAZY...HARD WORK .. IF YOU GOT OVER YOUR HEAD WITH IT TAKE TO A PAINT SHOP AND LET THEM FINISH IT..


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Oct 14 2007, 06:45 PM~8998917
> *I THINK HE WATCHES UNIQUE WIPS TO MUCH AND THIKS ITS EAZY...HARD WORK .. IF YOU GOT OVER YOUR HEAD WITH IT TAKE TO A PAINT SHOP AND LET THEM FINISH IT..
> *


take it to a paint shop?anit that the same shit im saying? so why are you quoting me and talking shit. and his going to put vinyl, his not going to paint it


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Oct 14 2007, 05:45 PM~8998917
> *I THINK HE WATCHES UNIQUE WIPS TO MUCH AND THIKS ITS EAZY...HARD WORK .. IF YOU GOT OVER YOUR HEAD WITH IT TAKE TO A PAINT SHOP AND LET THEM FINISH IT..
> *


Here we go again with the resident "expert" voicing his opinion.

You know, I was trying to be a nice guy tolerating your comments so far...but you just don't know when to quit do you skippy?

I don't watch TV shows and If you think that smearing resin on fiberglass and sanding is hard work that's sad.

How about you go give tips to some other newbies about cleaning their paintbrushes while you TTT your only other thread ******


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

AWSOME 2 FINGERS PEACE OUT


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

OH I FORGOT I WORKED FOR A COMPANY THAT MADE FIBERGLASS HIGHTOPS FOR VANS, RUNNING BOARDS,SPOILERS, HOODS, AND GROUND EFFECT KITS AND ANYTHING CUSTOM IF THE CUSTOMER HAD A LARGE ORDER.. SORRY  AND GOOD LUCK ON YOUR BUILD


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Oct 14 2007, 01:27 PM~8997490
> *its harder with mdf seeing as it soaks up paint pretty well
> *


lol
you would go and spray directly onto mdf without any prep wouldn't you.

umm, last i checked, resin goes on mdf, body filler goes on resin, sand paper goes on body filler, primer, sand, paint...

kinda somethin like painting a fiberglass'd enclosure right???


----------



## lbx2g

look great to me.... I do not kno what all the comotion is about but, if he like it who cares. I would have proably went with a white suede or a pearl paint job.


----------



## hotrods316

Kann,
We need an update on the beauty panels bro, I was waiting on this thread for ever, I want to get started on my trunk soon, Gotta bag the front and then bam, time to throw down some glass. looks good bro, Did not expect the white vinyl but I think it looks hella good witht the rest of what you got doing on with the impala. Keep me upto date!


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@Oct 22 2007, 11:56 AM~9057160
> *Kann,
> We need an update on the beauty panels bro, I was waiting on this thread for ever, I want to get started on my trunk soon, Gotta bag the front and then bam, time to throw down some glass.  looks good bro, Did not expect the white vinyl but I think it looks hella good witht the rest of what you got doing on with the impala.  Keep me upto date!
> *



Sorry man, I trailed off a bit.

Actually I was planning on getting back to this tomorrow when I get back home. I found a new fiberglass supply place and scored some goodies :biggrin: 

Got some new "combo" mat that I'm very interested in trying out.

I'll start posting some pics tomorrow


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 15 2007, 02:58 PM~9006915
> *lol
> you would go and spray directly onto mdf without any prep wouldn't you.
> 
> umm, last i checked, resin goes on mdf, body filler goes on resin, sand paper goes on body filler, primer, sand, paint...
> 
> kinda somethin like painting a fiberglass'd enclosure right???
> *



wow ur a clever fucker aint u :uh:


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Oct 27 2007, 07:55 PM~9097202
> *wow ur a clever fucker aint u :uh:
> *


well, if you know your shit, you know your shit...

apparently you dont, unless you wouldn't have said what you said. anything you paint you prep, end of story.


----------



## C-Bass

This is a public service announcement...

1 - My digital camera got stolen (or I lost it, going with the stolen for now)

2 - Just broke the rear end in the Impala after the conclusion of the first road test in almost 3 years

3 - Going to celebrate day of the dead in Guanajuato

= More delays with this trunk build

I apologize in advance to anyone who's been waiting to see any progress


----------



## C-Bass

This is another public service announcement...

1 - I strong armed my way into a shitty digital camera, but it works (most of the time).

2 - still got a busted something in the rear...people around here can't figure it out.

3 - Celebrated day of the dead as well as a few other mini holidays.

4 - I have rekindled interest in this project.

I started experimenting yesterday with some design ideas.

I don't really have a plan so I'll be winging most of it for now.


----------



## C-Bass

Here we go...

I found some different fiberglass mat. One side of it is woven and the other is like regular mat. This is what I'll be using for the beauty panels










I'm experimenting with making the whole thing out of cardboard as opposed to wood to keep the weight down.

Here I'm sizing up the cardboard and the angles.



















Once I found an angle that worked for me I tried to keep it in the same position using some zip ties.










It seemed to hold where I wanted it, so I put a couple of strips of fiber on the under side in the fold to reinforce the angle I wanted.










Once it dried I removed the zip ties and made sure things were solid.










I laid a single layer of fiber over the top side of my panel.










This is what it looked like once it dried.










Fitting it in place










Everything seems to line up more or less how I wanted










Plenty of space to clear the batts










So far so good


----------



## themerc

Looking good so far.  

Refresh my memory... what equipment are you working with? Any pics of the trunk without the cardboard?


----------



## C-Bass

Fitting the other side



















I tried to get them to match up as close as possible. After I got the fold for the angle, I took the "new" panel and lined it up beside the first one I made and adjusted the zip ties so the angles were the same.










and laid down some fiber



















This is a rough mock up with both panels










As you can see it got too dark to work, so we'll pick this up tomorrow.

On the agenda for tomorrow is rough fitting both panels and making them fit the contoured parts of the trunk. I'm still deciding if I should put another layer of glass on each panel, but since I'm running super low on this woven/mat fiberglass I'm leaning to no

hopefully I can get through this quickly so I don't lose interest again


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jan 8 2008, 10:49 PM~9644661
> *Looking good so far.
> 
> Refresh my memory... what equipment are you working with? Any pics of the trunk without the cardboard?
> *



That info is on the first page

here's some pics of the trunk after I painted it. No pumps, batteries or sub box










Here's what it looked like a few years ago before I repainted and cleaned shit up. Dirty as fuck!


----------



## C-Bass

Some progress...

I will be putting down another layer of that woven fiber, so fiberglassing is on hold until I get some more supplies.

The gaps around the trunk hinges and the sides of the trunk will be filled in then.










The amps will screw down onto a piece of wood that will slide in and out for accessibility and will be covered by a beauty panel.










The sliders will be on the bottom between the sub and amp rack as opposed to the sides like they're intended to be used. This is a rough mock up of the spacing.










The first trunk panel I tried making didn't line up anywhere close to where I wanted it, so I put it off to the side instead of throwing it away. I later decided that it might be usable as part of the beauty panel for my amp rack.

Something along these lines.










I plan on having a window on the panel so you can see the amps. The amps will be illuminated with the factory lights as well as a couple of extra computer case lights.

I had originally planned to use a linear actuator to slide the amp rack in and out, but that was well before I got started on this build and it has changed direction many times since. That and I'm broke.

I will have the amp rack slide in and out, but it will be manually done on some drawer sliders I found.

Here's a look at the sliders in their "closed" and fully extended positions. The extended length is way too much for my needs, but everything else about the sliders I like...oh did I mention they sold them at the place I get my MDF? Two birds with one stone...that sealed the deal.










Pushing on the little plastic clip releases part of the slider so you can remove it.


----------



## C-Bass

After some further investigating, I realized that the top beauty panel that I wanted to recycle won't work for a few reasons. I decided that wood would be a better option for that piece.

I started off by putting some small walls on the wood that will be housing my amps. Pre-drilled and glued in place.



















Next I cut some pieces for a frame that will sit on the inside of the walls and attach to the beauty panel.




























Then I cut out the piece that will become the top of my beauty panel and glued it to the frame.



















Like I said on the bottom of the amp rack will be the sliding rails. I want to recess them as much as possible leaving the most height available so everything clears and so there isn't a big gap between the sub box and the amp rack.

The router will take care of that










Bottom of the rack with the rails mocked up










Here's the top with the walls










Here's a couple shots of what will be the top beauty panel with the frame glued in place.



















The humidity around here will make mold form on any surface in no time, so I'm giving the wood a coat of paint to help protect it.


----------



## Sporty

i have no fuckin clue whats even going on anymore with this build... i can't wait to see the end result so it can all make sense!!!


----------



## C-Bass

Been down with the flu for the last few days...

This should give you an idea of how things will come together

As I mentioned before, the amp rack will slide in and out for accessibility. In this position I could get at everything I need once installed, and then slide it back under the package tray.










The amp rack will have a beauty panel that sits on top like this


----------



## Sporty

i wonder how well will the sound be able to get inside of your cabin... seems like your going to have a loud trunk being that everything will be trapped in it... I'd make some rear deck mods to "encourage" return from the trunk to the cabin.... just my thoughts though, i think you've done something about this already, not sure


----------



## C-Bass

sporty - I made a "port" so to speak to encourage the sound into the cab. Hopefully that will be enough.

The rest of the project is coming along slowly...let's just say that next time I'm definitely going to have a plan as opposed to winging it. I'm coming across quite a few issues I didn't factor into the equation and having to compensate for them.

I spent quite some time hunting down some mirrored plexi, only to discover that it's way too expensive. I'm on a big budget here like I mentioned earlier.

So I came up with my flake job










paint a layer of white glue down, cover with "diamantina" aka flake, shake off the excess










and repeat










After all that, I needed something to protect my flake from coming off. I asked around town to see what people would recommend to protect the flake. Some of the product was too expensive for my liking, and everything came in large containers that I would never use up.

so I hit the local Walmart...Asked some dude in the paint section and he pointed out a "clear" laquer. Immediately upon applying this shit I noticed it had a yellow tint to it. To make a long story shorter, the yellow tint didn't come clear after the shit had dried (which took a day) and it made my flake look like someone pissed on it...so I had to redo everything. This time around I used the same clear I would for paint. Came out just fine.

Wasted about 4 days doing all that shit, and then redoing it.

Here's what things looked like with the amps and distribution block mounted.










The covers on










I finally sourced down a place that would sell me a piece of clear plexi instead of the whole sheet.

Measured out where I wanted to place it on the amp beauty panel and used the router to create a lip for it so it would sit flush.










Felt like a pioneer using a chisel to square the corners after the router bit










Window sitting flush










Here's what I was going for with the amp rack










With the beauty panel in place










Here's a couple more things I noticed after the fact (remember the planning I skipped?)

1 - You can hardly see any flake through the window, so I would have done pretty much anything and saved a lot of time, energy and effort.

2 - As you can see from the picture below, I made some design changes and didn't factor into account that you can see the side of the amp rack. Still trying to figure out what to do there.










The whole amp rack thing is held down with the drawer rails. I don't really care much about the sliding aspect, so they're basically there in case I need access to the amps or if I want to remove it without too much of a problem.










Some vinyl on the beauty panel





































More or less finished


----------



## C-Bass

Working on the battery covers as we speak. I've been trimming and sanding for the last few hours.

The covers a bit cleaned up with a second layer of the woven fiberglass.










Need to address the gaps by the trunk hinges



















I also reinforced a bit on the back side while I was at it



















Gap filled in needing to be trimmed up




























Taking shape...
































































Hopefully I can finish most of the driver's side in the next few hours

[goes back to sanding]


----------



## C-Bass

I got a few pictures but nothing that interesting

I finished sanding and fitting everything and then realized I didn't have enough vinyl so I've been waiting to go to the city and get more supplies. That will be tomorrow hopefully. 

In the meantime I wanted to get a feel for what it looks like now and half ass painted the battery covers white.


----------



## STKN209

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Feb 7 2008, 10:13 PM~9892534
> *I got a few pictures but nothing that interesting
> 
> I finished sanding and fitting everything and then realized I didn't have enough vinyl so I've been waiting to go to the city and get more supplies.  That will be tomorrow hopefully.
> 
> In the meantime I wanted to get a feel for what it looks like now and half ass painted the battery covers white.
> *


Cool homie looks good thoa, anyways if you can post some picturers..peace :biggrin:


----------



## C-Bass

This is without the white paint I was talking about but here's a picture for you.

I should have these things wrapped tomorrow. I'm sure people are sick of looking at those panels by now...I know I am :biggrin:


----------



## C-Bass

The rear deck with the chevy logo is 3/4" MDF. That's roughly the same thickness the black rubber around the window is, so it sits fairly flush.


----------



## themerc

STKN209, when you reply, can you try not to quote like 30 pictures please. It makes the page take longer to load and longer to scroll through with repeats of pictures.


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Feb 9 2008, 02:27 AM~9900767
> *Man homie who gives a fuck what people think, be glad you're doing it yourself. Just think if you went to shop, it would cost you about $5000 to do your trunk...At least in california.....I might be taken the price up but that's what i heard....Anyways thanks for the commit on the thickness on the board....Also, send pictures of the trunk when it's  done.....peace out.... :biggrin:
> *



you took that out of context... but whatever, if you can try and stop quoting thousands of pictures, that would be the hotness uffin:


----------



## STKN209

"O" I got what your saying, My bad...It does take long to download...


----------



## STKN209

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 9 2008, 09:00 AM~9901948
> *you took that out of context... but whatever, if you can try and stop quoting thousands of pictures, that would be the hotness uffin:
> *


Ya your right, the was a little much..Anyways TTT...


----------



## C-Bass

$5000!?!?!?!? DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!

I always wanted to go to Cali...if only I didn't have my "issue" crossing the border.

I picked the vinyl up last night and glued it to 1 panel, but this morning I noticed that the back didn't hold very well. I was using the 3M Super Strength spray on glue as opposed to the regular shit (Resistol 5000) you might have seen me coating things with.

Super Strength my ass....

Pictures coming in the next couple hours


----------



## STKN209

COOL....TTT


----------



## C-Bass

Had a couple minor setbacks today...

Last night as I was moving stuff around I chipped off part of the passenger panel. In a way it's ok, since that spot clearly needed to be reinforced. No big deal...just take a bit of time.

I planned to have a cover for the end of the battery panels. It's about the only way I can figure to do the whole vinyl thing. I thought about using a different accent color for the covers (as well as a couple other pieces), but now I'm not sure I like it.

The battery panel covers also need a bit more trimming for things to close properly.

These are the covers I was talking about. The interior and kick panels are the same color blue.



















Here's the reason for the covers










Things drying...










Here's what the battery panel looks like in the car. The amp rack beauty cover is also mocked up.



















The touch up work on the passenger side panel



















I was planning on doing the "floor" panels blue, but now I'm thinking about keeping it all white. 

What's does everyone think?


----------



## C-Bass

Nobody has any input?

Do I keep the blue "accent" pieces, or keep the whole trunk white?

I'm on the fence about this...


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Feb 10 2008, 02:49 PM~9909084
> *Nobody has any input?
> 
> Do I keep the blue "accent" pieces, or keep the whole trunk white?
> 
> I'm on the fence about this...
> *


I say all white...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

one color only.


----------



## STKN209

One color would be better looking......Bro.


----------



## C-Bass

White it is then.


----------



## EazyE10286

Im thinking embroidery on the front of that amp rack beauty panel...


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 10 2008, 11:07 PM~9912943
> *Im thinking embroidery on the front of that amp rack beauty panel...
> *


Good idea, hadn't thought of that.

I was thinking about putting something there, just wasn't sure what. Looks a bit too plain for my liking.


----------



## C-Bass

Well I got some good news, and some bad news

Let's start off with the updates...

So here we have the end cap covered in white this time










The passenger side panel with most of the vinyl work done.




























With the amp rack mocked up



















With the amp rack and beauty panel in place




















The good news is I definitely like the all white better than my previous idea and most things are falling nicely into place.

and now for the bad news...

After all is said and done, I have clearance issues with the amp beauty panel and part of the amp rack.

The vinyl didn't help things sit flush, but above and beyond that, I didn't consider that the trunk has a part that hangs lower than I accounted for originally. I did factor it in with the battery panels, but completely forgot about the amp rack.

in other words, I'm going to have to redo part of the amp rack and the whole beauty panel for it.

If anyone has some ideas, I'm all ears.


----------



## impala_631

i would just ditch the slider idea and just mount them, and use that top to cover it, the sliders are kinda overkill cause you wont have to mess with the amps very much,or at all


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 13 2008, 05:57 AM~9931321
> *i would just ditch the slider idea and just mount them, and use that top to cover it, the sliders are kinda overkill cause you wont have to mess with the amps very much,or at all
> *


The sliders don't really play that big of a role with the clearances. You're right I don't really need them, but it makes things much easier. It would be a real pain in the ass to get that box positioned with the amps on top due to the way you have to get it in position.


----------



## C-Bass

Let's try this again...


















































































Going to throw some vinyl on in a minute, hopefully the letters come out


----------



## C-Bass

The Fatmat wasn't fat enough to show the lettering on the vinyl so I had to use some cardboard on top of it.










we've all seen my screwing with the vinyl enough so this is about 85% complete. I need to give the lettering another go and glue the sides down. There will also be 2 "cap" panels like the battery covers have.










Rigged up some temp lights  



















Night shot mode on this camera isn't the best, but you get the idea.


----------



## themerc

This is coming out great man. I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Feb 17 2008, 10:45 AM~9962620
> *This is coming out great man. I can't wait to see the final product.
> *


That's basically what things will look like.

I have two more small trim panels that I'm fabbing up for the part in front of the pumps and in between the sub and pumps so hopefully you won't see the trunk floor as much, then the equipment and we're "done" 

until I start fuckin with something again...


----------



## themerc

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Feb 17 2008, 01:14 PM~9962736
> *That's basically what things will look like.
> 
> I have two more small trim panels that I'm fabbing up for the part in front of the pumps and in between the sub and pumps so hopefully you won't see the trunk floor as much, then the equipment and we're "done"
> 
> until I start fuckin with something again...
> *


we're never done lol


----------



## C-Bass

never, specially since this ended up as a sealed box and everybody says it will be much louder as a vented...and there is only one way to find out


----------



## Turboshocker001

Hey Kannabis, I noticed your car is from Cheyenne, Wyoming. Did you ever live there? I was just curious because I think I remember seeing it cruising around a few years ago. BTW nice build!


----------



## C-Bass

No sir, never lived there or any other part of the U.S.

The closest I came was while watching the first episode of Deadwood they mentioned it and I got all exited because my car was from there...gay I know

I bought the car via eBay from some dude out there. His wife made him sell it because he had too many other projects on the go. According to the registration, he owned it since '03.

I like the license plate thought


----------



## BlackRob8687

Yo shit is tight homiee...lookin clean. I know that fiberglass aint no joke im helpin my pops fiberglass his radio bezel for his Boss Hoss and that shit is extremely hard when you have alot of contours and shit! But good work mayne :biggrin:


----------



## C-Bass

thanks


----------



## crucialjp

just found this topic, a lot of good info and ideas here. can't wait to see it complete :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-Bass

Got inspired yesterday and started working on the trim piece in front of the pumps









































































I decided that I want some curves in the trim, so I'll be using some fleece and fiberglass to achieve this.

Building a raised "lip" out of scrap pieces of 3/4" MDF










Here's were we are at right now. Waiting on the glue to set.










Next I'll be rounding some edges and stretching some fleece over the whole deal to give it some contours.

updates coming in a bit...


----------



## C-Bass

Boy did I ever underestimate how long this would take. That and my piece of shit Black and Decker jig saw finally busted.

I had to make quite a few changes to the original plans for everything to clear the inside of the trunk but I am happy to report that everything finally clears and will be ready for vinyl in a short bit.

Here's what you get after all kinds of fucking around and sanding.


----------



## themerc

Looks great man!


----------



## C-Bass

Trim panel 98% wrapped in Vinyl. I'm still fuckin around where the trunk latch is.















































The only thing left (as far as the beauty panels are concerned) will be some sort of trim panel that will fill the gap between the sub box and the pumps as well as tie into the battery panels so you don't see any gaps.










I'm actually surprised that so far all the panels fit very snug together and don't rattle or move. They are very solid feeling and I think they should do fairly well against the sub.

You'll notice I left a gap between the end of the battery panels and the trim ring. This was for a few reasons.

I wanted to have a way I could still leave the ground for the hydros accessible. I don't think it would have looked good with the other options I was kicking around. Also the other options would have been much more difficult to cover with vinyl.

I also want to have some sort of venting for the batteries. I've heard it's a good idea to allow the gases a way to escape for safety reasons as well as the acid can eat away at your metal.


----------



## C-Bass

Time to get started on the remaining trim piece between the sub box and the pump rack.

I'll be using some 3/4" MDF to make some "steps" that will sit on the rack and contour around the bottom lip of the sub.










The bottom piece sits on the lower most part of the pump rack and lines up with the bottom lip of the sub box.










The top piece (3rd) lines up level with the pump rack.










These sides pieces will sit flush with the bottom of the battery beauty panels and fill in the gap visible.














































This is a rough fit, but you get the idea of how they will connect with the battery beauty panels in place.



















The final piece is 3/8" plywood that will create a lip to cover some of the visible pump rack.


----------



## C-Bass

Here's the ol' fleece before the resin.

I ran out of supplies last night otherwise this thing would have mostly been done.


----------



## ROBERTO G

what kind of ice cream do you sell :cheesy:


----------



## sickthree

any pics of finished product


----------



## mtdawg

very nice.

not new to fiberglass (used a ton of it in the air force for aircraft repairs), but new to building up speaker panels, etc and see that i have some serious work to do, and learned to use the fleece/cardboard trick to help with the different shapes. Good info to have to teach this old guy a new trick. lol 

with that being said..........it's all turning out nicely and looks really clean. I and so are others are ready to see the final shot with it all being done.

BTW, now i definitely have to tear down my rear deck because it looks like shit.......again this is my very first go around with using fiberglass for speakers so cut an old dawg some slack on this one......oh and it is not finished yet either. lol


----------



## FUhaterz

How does your stereo sound, is there enough bump in the trunk?


----------



## woody_oc

Dude you have a router u need to learn how to usse it the right way it will make ur build so much easier and ur cuts will be straight instead of lookin like you cut with a chain saw. you go through way to many steps for your final resault.. not knockin you but you should realy visit some car stereo shops WATCH and ASK QUESTIONS. most of use dont mind. You will do your builds in half the time with some good technics..


----------



## woody_oc

use*** 
result****
my bad lol


----------



## KDM66

WHAT SUB IS THAT


----------



## tko_818

sick ass thread homie. this is worth bringing back!! im inspired to do mine :thumbsup:


----------

